# Fractal Design CORE 1000



## Darksaber (Aug 6, 2011)

The CORE 1000 is the most affordable entry into the Micro ATX case market from Fractal Design. It is aimed to take on the Cooler Master Elite and the Xigmatek Asgard by offering as many features at an affordable price point. Will it prevail?

*Show full review*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I disagree a little here. The white accent is limited to on the back expansion slot plates and the fan. That is not really an accent to me as there is less than 5% white here.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2011)

If the blue light is anything like the Core 3000 you gotta tape over it or not have it plugged in. It's super bright.


----------

